# Bandset for 3/8 steel?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm receiving a shipment of 5'x10.5" of SimpleShot black latex, along with some kangaroo pouches. Being this is the first time cutting my own bands, what would be a good bandset for 3/8 steel? For target shooting? For hunting? I shoot quite a lot so decent band life would be great, but not required.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Target shooting, I'd try....3/4" to 5/8" tapers. Can't help with hunting.

Don't cut a whack until you get your favorite down. SS black latex is new to me, so the above is what I'd use if it was me, based on TBG use.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Target shooting, I'd try....3/4" to 5/8" tapers. Can't help with hunting.
> 
> Don't cut a whack until you get your favorite down. SS black latex is new to me, so the above is what I'd use if it was me, based on TBG use.


Thanks for the reply. TBG is pretty similar in performance to SS black latex, so I'll give that taper a try.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NattyShotz said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Target shooting, I'd try....3/4" to 5/8" tapers. Can't help with hunting.
> ...


That recommendation comes from Treefork. I saw him post it many times, tried it and love it.

I can't shoot like him, so the least I can do is try and cut the same tapers.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


You're right, Treefork is a heck of a good shot. If he recommends it, I'm sure it's great. Thanks again.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

With regard to hunting, I can put 3/8" steel through the side of a steel soup can at 33 feet using 3/4" x 9" straight cut .03 amber latex flat bands (with a 46" draw - semi-butterfly), and in my book, that tells me its good enough for hunting. A taper will be even a little faster.

Try your rig on a steel soup can and see how it does.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I hunt with 3/4" straight cuts @ 9" (45" max draw) and they hit really hard...with a nice flat trajectory over distance out to about 50 feet...
I've taken a lot of game with 3/8 steel and that setup...and they last longer than tapered bands

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

